# Romany: Camau te marau les but! te mudarau les!



## gervasius

Can anyone please translate "camau te marau les but! te mudarau les!" in English?

Thanks.


----------



## Trisia

This isn't Romanian, not even close. Looks a lot like... Romany though.

The second _may _translate as "I'm going to kill you/him." It's something to do with killing anyway, I'm quite certain.

This looks like a pretty serious threat. I don't know the context, but would certainly not recommend taking it as a joke.


----------



## gervasius

Ouch.  Ok, thank you very much.


----------



## OldAvatar

It sounds more like a curse to me.


----------



## Trisia

It could be a curse, yes... interesting. Well, it definitely sounds menacing to me.

(Time to notify the police, perhaps?)


----------

